# Should I feed a medium rat to my ball python?



## AlexKramer (Oct 19, 2018)

Okay, I know this is a really bad photo (ignore the words, it just says Sev Thicc), but that's the thickness of my ball python's thickest part (on a normal sheet of lined paper). I'm wondering if I should size him up to medium rats, as he is clearly a bit too thick for mice now. Let me know if this pic isn't enough info


----------



## Anoplogaster (Oct 20, 2018)

From my experience, a reptile generally won’t go for a prey item that it knows it can’t handle. This is especially true with snakes, since they need to devour it in a single go. My old monitor would pretty much attack ANYTHING because she could always shred it up. I suspect she would probably have eaten ME if given the chance.... haha! But snakes know their limit. I would say to get a medium and see if he attacks it. If not, most good shops are pretty cool about trading the rat out for a smaller size.


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2018)

With appropriately sized prey, you want to be able to see the slight bulge of the rodent in your snake after they eat. 

Are you feeding f/t?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlexKramer (Nov 7, 2018)

Severus was feeding live mice, but i did get him to eat the frozen/thawed medium rat with little-to-no problems (it took him a while to realize it was food, but he ate it, and didn't regurge.) I'm gonna keep him on frozen/thawed, if only because it's safer for him. I know the jump from mice to med rats is a bit much, but i used to feed him 3 mice in a sitting (i didn't realize that wasn't good for him, and when i did i switched him over immediately) I like seeing him be a thicc boi


----------



## basin79 (Nov 7, 2018)

AlexKramer said:


> Severus was feeding live mice, but i did get him to eat the frozen/thawed medium rat with little-to-no problems (it took him a while to realize it was food, but he ate it, and didn't regurge.) I'm gonna keep him on frozen/thawed, if only because it's safer for him. I know the jump from mice to med rats is a bit much, but i used to feed him 3 mice in a sitting (i didn't realize that wasn't good for him, and when i did i switched him over immediately) I like seeing him be a thicc boi


There's absolutely nothing wrong with feeding multiple smaller food items. It just works out more expensive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlexKramer (Nov 7, 2018)

basin79 said:


> There's absolutely nothing wrong with feeding multiple smaller food items. It just works out more expensive.


I meant that it's more nutritious to give them a thicker rat than 3 small mice, it's more food for the same space, and cheaper (always a plus)


----------



## basin79 (Nov 7, 2018)

AlexKramer said:


> I meant that it's more nutritious to give them a thicker rat than 3 small mice, it's more food for the same space, and cheaper (always a plus)


The only time multiple food items instead of 1 larger 1 is a problem is with pinkies/pups. 

For instance some feed large constrictors a few adult rats instead of 1 rabbit. Doesn't do the snake any harm at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cherri (Nov 9, 2018)

He is definitely thick enough for a medium rat. But basin is right. I feed my Columbian redtail multiple jumbo rats instead of rabbits. It's easier for me, but more expensive.

If he doesn't eat it the first time, just remember ball pythons are notoriously bad eaters and try it again some other time. Maybe skip a feeding before trying him on rats


----------

